# RideShare and Insurance - A Recap of The Current Situation



## DenverDiane (Feb 13, 2015)

There is a ton of bad information out there regarding rideshare and car insurance. Let's face it - hardly anyone understand car insurance anyway . The purpose of this post is to clear up some misconceptions and provide information on the current situation, as of March '15 regarding insurance coverage during ride-share. I'll back up much of what I say with links to actual sources.

*1. Are you Covered By Uber ?*

Uber does provide a commercial ride share policy for drivers. It will cover you for liability for anyone you hit under certain circumstances (see below) in terms of medical or property damage. A certificate of insurance is available for download and should be kept readily available.

In short, according to the link above:
_This policy covers the liability of 1) ridesharing drivers (described as "Named Operators" in the policy) who have accepted a trip and are en route to pick up passengers or that are transporting passengers to their destination 2) Rasier and 3) Uber Technologies, Inc. Liability coverage is up to $1 million per incident for bodily injury or property damage to passengers or any other third parties, such as pedestrians, other vehicles, buildings, etc. The policy also covers bodily injury caused by uninsured and underinsured motorists up to $1 million/incident, so that no matter who is at fault, coverage is in place._

Your vehicle is covered for collision with a *$2000 deductible* *only if you already have collision coverage on your personal policy. *

You *must* carry your own personal insurance policy as well at all times. You will not be covered by Uber if you do not have your own personal insurance policy.

*2. When are you Covered By Uber? *

You are covered* from the time that you are logged into the Uber App as a driver* until you log out of the App as a driver.

*3. Does my Personal Insurance Policy Cover Me For RideShare*

Probably not unless you have a policy that is specifically tailored for this. Almost all auto insurance policies have a prohibition against coverage while using your vehicle during commercial activities

*4. Will My Insurance Carrier Drop Me If I tell Them That I am Doing RideShare ?*

Possibly. The only way to be certain is to ask them beforehand. You do not have to tell them that you are currently a rideshare driver when you ask. You can call and ask anonymously as if you were looking for coverage if you are concerned. Remember to tell them that you have additional commercial insurance that does cover you during your commercial rideshare work.

Your carrier may not drop you , they simply may tell you that you are not covered_ by them _during the period you are using your car for commercial activities.

*5. If I get Into An Accident Must I Report it to my Personal Insurance Company*

Yes. Most States require reporting of accidents. Most insurance companies require reporting of accidents and *Uber's own policy works in conjunction with your own insurance and requires that you report to them first*.

*6. How Can I obtain a Personal Policy that will Allow Me To Rideshare?*

As of March '15 several companies are now beginning to offer Personal Policies which work in conjunction with Ride Sharing service insurance in various states. It is expected that such policies will become widespread in most States in the next few months.

*USAA* is offering rideshare policies in Texas (April 15) and Colorado (currently) for $8 a month. They are expected to offer policies for all members by May.

*GEICO* is offering Rideshare policies in Virginia and Maryland. It is expected that this will shortly expand nationwide

*Farmers* is offering rideshare personal policies in Colorado

*MetLife* is offering rideshare Lyft insurance in Colorado.

*Metromile* is offering rideshare policies in California, Illinois and Washington

*Erie Insurance* is offering rideshare coverage in Illinois

*Progressive* is offering rideshare insurance to Lyft drivers in Pennsylvania


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

@Luberon, @HappyDriver & @zMann, please "UnLike" @DenverDiane's post above.

For explanation, see
https://uberpeople.net/threads/denver-diane.16613/page-3#post-228086


----------

